# Smoking Alert or you've got to be joking!



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2010)

Was watching Fox News a few minutes ago; and, Dr. Isador Rosenthal (who is about 250 lbs overwieght) announced that new research has shown that children in apartments have 45% more nicotine in their system than those in detached homes.

The research shows that smoke penetrates walls in the apartment complexes and affects the children next door.

I quit smoking a few years ago; but, thinking of taking it up again. If this stuff can go through walls and affect people next door; perhaps my smoking three pack a day for 40 plus years actually formed a barrier and saved me from the horrors of second hand smoke.

I believe that coffee is the real culprit; and everyone should quit drinking coffee. I am a tea drinker; and have trouble breathing when around coffee drinkers. We must research this further. Breathing second hand caffine exhaled by coffee drinkers is killing our children.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2010)

Tea is another common source of caffeine. Although tea contains more caffeine than coffee (by dry weight), a typical serving contains much less, as tea is normally brewed much weaker

Tea - black (8 oz) 45 mg

Tea - green (8 oz) 20 mg

Tea - white (8 oz) 15 mg


----------



## brudgers (Dec 19, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Was watching Fox News a few minutes ago;


No  kidding.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2010)

Mark Handler and Brudgers,

When you don't get the point or understand something; change the subject.

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Dec 19, 2010)

Uncle Bob:

You would have laughed if you were with me one day in 1972, I was sitting in a hamburger joint eating lunch one day, a 50ish lady came in and sat on my immediate left and lit a cigarette, another 50ish lady came in and sat on my immediate right, she ordered a cup of coffee.  Soon the lady on my right rudely looked around the front of me and told the lady on my left "Would you mind putting your cigarette out, the smell offends me."  The lady on my left looked hurt but complied, being neither a cigarette smoker nor a coffee drinker I was offended by the rudeness, so I told the lady on my right: "Would you mind pouring your coffee out, the smell offends me."  she pushed her cup of coffee over to the end of the counter to ask the waitress to take it away, I looked over at the lady on my left and she said: "Thank you kind sir."


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2010)

Bob

I do get the point and understand, I saw the satirical comment and carried it further.

Back to the smoker issue ...a smokers rights end, where it infringes on someone eles's rights.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 19, 2010)

Uncle Bob saw that a day or two ago - smoking now enters class warfare-

also saw that - most cash register reciepts cause cancer - thermal print type the paper surface coating that alows thermal imaging - carcinogen

here in RI we are now in lead attack mode -pre 1978 construction - again a class item in this state

the 1.0 BAC says 0.8 BAC is better - NO most of the DUI related deaths are 2.0 - 3.0 and chronic

we have people here who have 10 - 12 driving without a license after suspension for DUI or DWI depending on language spoken

then theres the saturated fat police squad

the too darn much salt squad

the MaC Donalds toy in a box causes fat children squad .

they all know what's best for a society (their version of course)

How we reached this age or stage of life baffles me -

Unfortunately it's not a joke its just ironic


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2010)

Mark,

I agree with you about anyones rights ending where another's begins.  I guess the point I was trying to make is what Architect 1281 listed.

It's about dividing us against one another with bogus claims; taking small groups and seperating and demonizing them; and they are succeeding.  They are much smarter than in the late 30s and early 40s in Europe; they learned from others mistakes.

If you tell a lie big enough and repeat it enough times; the masses will believe it; and it will become a fact.  The irony that this obese man who has trouble talking because of his weight; is making statements that smoke penetrates walls and causes children to die from second hand smoke; should scare the hell out of all of us.

It always fine with us; as long as it is some other group that is being demonized.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bob what are we doing here today - time to get a life

I was going into my basement man cave to have a cigar, a beer and watch the Giants Loose The Jets Loose and the Pats win

but when I got down there I could hear the RADON seeping in!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Dr. Isador Rosenthal (who is about 250 lbs overwieght) ...


In addition, this guy is about 120 years old and clearly has no idea where he even _is_, let alone what the h*!! he's talking about.  I'm embarrassed for him when watching him.  He gets halfway into a sentence and forgets what he's talking about.  If anyone from the state licensing board were watching on a Sunday morning, I would hope they would make a note in the margin of their NYT crossword puzzle to check into his file on Monday morning.  If the license was issued prior to 1900, perhaps a re-evaluation would be in order.  Surely FOX could find someone a little more cogent to give health advice than this doddering old fool with the oatmeal dripping from the corner of his mouth and the note pinned to his sweater!!


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey, I like oatmeal and ... oh, that's what that note pinned to my sweater is all about ...


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> It's about dividing us against one another with bogus claims; taking small groups and seperating and demonizing them; and they are succeeding.


The government is quite successful raising taxes by dividing people along the lines of vice. It is easy to get people to vote against vices they do not have.


----------



## Alias (Dec 20, 2010)

Went to planning commission meeting last Wednesday. One of the things on the agenda was a request for support for banning smoking in outdoor dining areas here. One of the dissenters (commissioners) is a former smoker on oxygen and even he said this is absurd. It got tabled until there are hearings conducted.

The new pasttime by groups like this is to legislate common sense and courtesy. Give me a break.  

He**, I'm a former smoker and lung cancer survivor and I'm not puling about folks smoking on an outdoor patio. If they want to smoke and aren't exhaling in my face,

let 'em.

Sue, where the west still lives...................sorta


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 20, 2010)

You know what's really bad, smoking while drinking coffee out of a cup painted with lead-based paint from China!  ;>)


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe that's what happened to Dr. Rosenthal, now that you mention it!


----------

